# "No-Kill" Shelter actually euthanizes healthy dog



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Investigation exposes humane society 'Lucky Dog' program - Atlanta News, Weather, Traffic, and Sports | FOX 5

Healthy dogs that had already been sponsored to cover their expenses and adoption feeds. The shelter even sent out emails saying that the dogs had been adopted.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow...wow...That would be fraud at a minimum...at least someone will probably go to jail for this.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, this was heartbreaking to watch. I am just shocked that someone would have the nerve to do this to people. I would be right at her door asking for answers if I was anyone of the numbers of people that have supported this shelter with donations. I thought no-kill means just that. Then to take money and not use it on keeping them alive. SICKING.


----------



## KindnessCounts (Jun 27, 2012)

I know I've not had the best experiences at shelters but I recognize they have difficult jobs. Still to blatantly mislead animal lovers for money is reprehensible. And then to kill the dogs they promise to save---{*&^%$#@*!*#&^%$#!!!

Personally, I struggle with euthanizing any animal. As I get older, I have come to terms with it for my own pets because I have done everything possible to give them the best possible chance at a long life. But when they are suffering and nothing more can be done, it is a kindness to not let them suffer any more.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

What's the minimum sentence someone like that is going to have? Anybody with a legal background here?

Seems far too nice for a 6month in prison + community service type deal.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

FRAUD!

The only way they caught this hag is because she has a staff member, who was willing to lose her job over it, after two years. How terrible. 

The thing is that once people give up the dog, yes they want to know it went to a good home, and then they are happy. She would have never been caught. We have made dropping off a dog such an offense that people are not likely to admit it and point it out. Now for the lady who found this no-kill place for a suffering abandonned dog, she looks like a good-deed-doer, which she is. So she can call in the news, she might check up on the dog. But with an e-mail saying the dog has been adopted, she feels good. 

People blow whistles when they feel bad.

I want this woman, the director to feel bad. She belongs in prison. Because it is fraud for money, she might be facing years in prison, not for killing healthy animals, but for stealing money from folks. Either way, I hope they get her good. I hope the people in the prison know and give her a hard time too. She can be the Director of Latrines in the county clink.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I am so angry at the moment, I cannot think straight, so I apologize in advance for anything I am about to say.......

Over the last few years, I have sponsored a number of these "Lucky Dogs". I can't tell you how many, I've lost count, but its significant. In almost every case, I have received that same email as shown on the news program. I am now wondering how many of those dogs were actually euthanized. 

I have been a strong supporter of this shelter for years. It was supposed to be a no-kill shelter, that was the mission statement, and it was directed by a very strong group of quality people who loved animals. I have spoken to "Peanut" personally on a number of occasion over the years, I helped fund raise for the new shelter and I lobbied directly for my daughters private school to get involved raising money for the shelter. The kids at her school spent time volunteering with the dogs and cats at this shelter on community outreach days.

I am shocked, outraged, and sick that this has been going on, and none of us were aware of what was happening.

I just got off the phone with one of the Board Members of the shelter and absolutely read him the riot act. It appears the board was also in the dark about this scenario, and they've requested that both the Rabun County Sheriffs department and the Georgia Bureau of Investigation open investigations and pursue criminal charges against anyone involved in this sham. And that's what it was, a sham!

I am physically ill at this moment. How could this have happened? How many dogs and cats have died? I feel like I have their blood on my hands......I am heart broken.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No! Their blood is NOT on your hands! There is one, or a few people responsible for what is happening here. It sounds like there is a decent amount of money involved here. I think you should contact your attorney. You should be mad, and you should see if you can get a class action lawsuit against these people. 

They have made money hand over fist on these dead dogs. You think $100 or $140 is not so much, but chances are they did NO vetting, they had some of them for just days. My guess is the ones that eat less, lived longer. My guess, they are feeding cheap junk or donated food and all of these lucky dogs -- 100 people sponsor dogs, that is 10,000 14,000$ My guess is they could probably sign up that many people in a month. 

I hope they nail this woman to the wall, and any of her cohorts, though I think the employee should be exhonerated for blowing the whistle.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

And some of the shelters wonder why the public is sometimes reluctant to donate to them.This is why.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They may be getting 3 or 4 sponsors for every dog. 

It is hideous. It hurts shelters. It hurts rescues. 

I am still fuming and I didn't even donate money to them. It just burns me when people prey on people's decent charity and generosity and wanting for dogs not to die.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Beau said:


> I am so angry at the moment, I cannot think straight, so I apologize in advance for anything I am about to say.......
> 
> Over the last few years, I have sponsored a number of these "Lucky Dogs". I can't tell you how many, I've lost count, but its significant. In almost every case, I have received that same email as shown on the news program. I am now wondering how many of those dogs were actually euthanized.
> 
> ...


Beau, it's NOT your fault! You do NOT have their blood on your hands. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Beau said:


> I am so angry at the moment, I cannot think straight, so I apologize in advance for anything I am about to say.......
> 
> Over the last few years, I have sponsored a number of these "Lucky Dogs". I can't tell you how many, I've lost count, but its significant. In almost every case, I have received that same email as shown on the news program. I am now wondering how many of those dogs were actually euthanized.
> 
> ...


you were lied to. it is not your fault. you were doing what you could to help save animals. it is their fault NOT YOURS. you held up your end of the bargain, they did not. do not put the blame on yourself. blame that idiot who lied to all of us.


----------



## KindnessCounts (Jun 27, 2012)

I am still feeling sick over this situation. It is beyond comprehension.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I thought no-kill means just that. Then to take money and not use it on keeping them alive. SICKING.


Maybe I'm jaded.
No-kill isn't about not killing. The one here sends dogs to the kill shelter to put them to sleep, so they can get donations for being this high-and-mighty "no kill". 
They have a rigorous intake process, but just in case they have a dog they won't adopt out slip by them, they make you sign a paper saying they have the right to kill your dog if they see fit.

Yep. This is the big ol' non-profit place that has huge fundraisers and everyone throws money at because of their "no kill" title.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

well, I can understand that "no kill" is going to be impossible. Unless you had unlimited space and resources there are going to be dogs that you can't take. Or dogs that develop health or behavior problems that are beyond the ability of the shelter to handle. And, honestly, there are some dogs that can not adapt to life in the shelter, even if it is a nice one. And, in those types of cases, euthanizing the dog is actually the more humane choice.

But this woman did something entirely different. She took in dogs that were healthy and accepted money towards taking care of those dogs. Instead, she killed them, sometimes after only a couple of days. So, in at least some cases, there was really no effort made to find homes for these dogs. Then, to make matters worse, she sent out emails telling people that their dogs were adopted.

Also, she was paid to operate the county Animal Control next door. That is the facility that she used to euthanize these animals. That is how she was able to keep this quiet for so long - she controlled every aspect of the process. 

Sadly, the only crime that she can probably be charged with is fraud. The animals were obviously not being abused and mistreated, at least those shown in the undercover video looked healthy and happy. Of course, that is the horror of what she did


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah I could not watch the entire vid (it just up and quit playing) but it seemed the gist was more about the money they were taking under false circumstances (dogs already dead??) than anything. 
Very sad and disgusting.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

The whole no kill thing really means that someone else does the killing,as far as the dogs that aren't able to make it into their program.A lot of people don't see it that way,either because they really don't know or they just don't want to think about that part.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

when she accepted payment for the dogs, it was with the promise that the dogs would find homes. That was the entire purpose of the Lucky Dog program. Donations paid for healthcare and vaccines. Instead, healthy dogs were euthanized. In the video, the undercover reporter interacts with 2 dogs in particular - an aussie-mix and a foxhound. Both dogs were healthy and happy, friendly and seeking attention - the type of dog that wins your heart at an adoption event. The undercover crew left and returned a short time later, to do an interview. In that short amount of time, both the dogs had been euthanized. She lied to reporters and said that the dogs had been claimed by a rescue, except that rescue transport had left BEFORE the tour of the shelter. When confronted she locked herself in her office (after trying to prevent the reporter from entering the building).

It was also found out that when she decided to euthanize a sponsored dog, she made sure to send an email to the sponsor telling them that the dog had found a "forever home". To me, that is just cruel


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Despicable...but not surprising in a sad way. She learned she could prey upon people's love for animals and the kindness that springs from that love.
She saw animals as $$$ and that's it. Heartless.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So..if the BOD did not know this was going on and authorized an investigation...WHERE did all the money go that was being brought in for these Unlucky Dogs? Did it go in the coffers of the shelter? Or in this woman's pockets?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Jax, I would bet that it went into her pockets. As my husband says "I bet she drives a nice car."


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

She better use some of that money to lawyer up.She's gonna need it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Because it is fraud, I think she will actually spend more time in prison than she would if it was animal cruelty. The court system can put a finger on money, where how a person provides for an animal can be very subjective. If they seize the records, who knows it can be hundreds of counts of fraud. It will be interesting to see how this plays out. 

I wonder too if the government shelter can actually hold more penalties as she involved that in her fraud. I hope they put this hag away for years. I will go farther, I hope she does not make it out of prison. I will calm down probably tomorrow, but that is how I feel right now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If she pocketed the money, that makes the crime even worse as far as fraud and theft. Scum...what else can you say about her?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a lot will also depend on the money trail regarding the county facility next door. She received taxpayer money to run a shelter for the county animal control and those facilities are what she used to actually euthanize the dogs from the Lucky Dog program.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Just a quick update with what I know.....

The board is currently meeting (since about 3:00pm EST) behind closed doors. Waiting for a statement.

Lots of questions about what was happening.

Where did the money go? 
Were any of the donations from outside GA? (if so, does the FBI need to get involved: re wire fraud)
Who knew what and when did they know? 
Where did the dogs and cats go, and is the paperwork accurate?
Did Peanut pocket any of the money, or did it stay in-house?

Currently the GBI is investigating...possible charges include fraud, wire fraud, theft, and animal cruelty (euthanizing healthy dogs).

To respond to a couple of the comments (and I appreciate the thoughts):

Of course, we all understand that the designation "no-kill" doesn't mean that animals won't be euthanized. Sometimes, its necessary because of health and/or temperament. The issue here is the "Lucky" dog/cat program was designed to solicit donations/assistance so healthy, adoptable animals wouldn't face this outcome. The point was to secure funding to keep the animal alive long enough to be adopted. This is the way it was marketed and promoted both in print and in verbal conversations.

It didn't matter whether it was through the shelter or AC, (which by the way were supposed to remain separate entities, even they are in the same building and were run by Peanut) these animals WERE NOT supposed to be put down. It's a disgrace the trust that was supposed to be created by this program has been broken, and the reputation of a truly wonderful facility and organization has been ruined by this hag.

And as far as I know, Peanut drove an older model SUV. I wouldn't call it nice. Of course, I've never been to her home, and don't know what's sitting in her garage.

I'll post more as I know it......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank You for the update Beau.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yes thanks for the update. I know that there is at least one person who drove from out of state to put his dog in the Lucky Dog program. 
Hopefully there will some type of justice for the people who donated


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Another update.

The Clayton Tribune - Concerns plague Boggs Mountain Shelter

Personally, I'm not happy with this result..the board seems to be stonewalling and there's now concern that "some" of the the board may have known what was going on. Unfortunately, board members have stopped returning phone calls or responding to emails. My guess: the lawyers are shutting down all communications.

As of now Peanut is suspended and the shelter has been shut down until the investigation is completed. 

There is a local attorney who is currently accepting clients to file a class action against the board, Peanut and the shelter. Not sure where that will end up.

There are currently protests planned for Tuesday, July 24th at the Rabun County Commissioners Meeting, and for Saturday, July 28th at the shelter itself.

Here's a link to the Facebook page of the group coordinating the protests.

Boggs Mountain Humane Society Protest | Facebook


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Latest information for those still interested in this story....

The Clayton Tribune - Commissioners issue statement on Boggs

Director of 'Lucky Dog' program had past financial troubles - Atlanta News, Weather, Traffic, and Sports | FOX 5

There is a protest planned for this Saturday, July 28th at the Rabun County Courthouse, in downtown Clayton. Starts at noon and will run till about 6pm.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

That's some punishment she's getting so far..Paid leave.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Peanut was fired by the board yesterday, and the President of the Board of Directors has resigned. The rest of the board are also being encouraged to resign. 

Additionally, there are rumors that Peanut has fled the country!

Here's the entire news release from the board.

Boggs Mountain Humane Shelter, Inc.
Press Release
July 27, 2012

In a Special Meeting of the Board of Directors (the “Board”) of Boggs Mountain Humane Shelter, Inc. (the “Shelter”) called on July 26, 2012, the Board:
• Accepted the voluntary resignation of Mrs. Penny Burkitt, President of the Board. Mrs. Burkitt worked tirelessly on behalf of the Shelter for the past 13 years. In her resignation letter, Mrs. Burkitt stated “It is my most sincere hope that as a result of my resignation that the organization can move forward and heal in a more expeditious path.” 
• Voted unanimously to terminate Mrs. Lowanda “Peanut” Kilby as Director of the Shelter and Rabun County Animal Control effective today.
• Continued to make substantial progress in restoring and reinforcing ‘best practices’ consistent with the Shelter’s core values and mission statement which are: 
• Save animal lives
• Provide consistent, quality care of animals at the Shelter
• Be a good community citizen
• Provide animal control service to Rabun County
• Oversee educational programs and the safety of animals within Rabun County
• The Board, in conjunction with its many volunteers, asks the community for its support and donations as we work to restore the Shelter’s reputation and original vision. We are continuing with an internal investigation of the facts as well as cooperating fully with the Georgia Bureau of Investigation on their external review of the Shelter. We ask the community to permit these investigations to go forward before forming a final opinion.
• We are working diligently to place all the animals currently housed at the Shelter with good homes and, in this regard, we are planning a local offsite adoption event to be held in the near future. Specific details will follow shortly. We hope that the local community will assist the Board and its volunteers in this adoption endeavor.

Rabun County animal shelter director fired - Atlanta News, Weather, Traffic, and Sports | FOX 5


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

That's good and all, but how about criminal charges?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If she fled the country, then chances are she is fleeing from prosecution. She should face federal charges for having a policy of taking animals from outside the state, charging people for sponsoring these animals more, I think it should fall under some form of federal offense. I really think that woman deserves to be behind bars. I think she made tons of money on this trick, and deserves to lose everything including her freedom for years. 

People who use children and animals to squeeze charitable giving from people, and then abuse or kill them, they have no conscience and are very dangerous. They have places for such people. I just think it is shame that those places generally are geared toward rehabilitation and not punishment.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

*Update to Boggs Mountain - director resigns*

thanks Beau for keeping the rest of us updated!


----------



## Hinotori (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow. Just some people out to make a buck off anything they can. People like her make my blood boil. I hope that they actually get her. Extradition from another country isn't very easy.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay, here's the latest on this unmitigated disaster.

The board has announced that unless "community support" returns, they will close the shelter Oct. 31. In other words, they are now blaming the community and supporters for the current problems with the shelter. 

The entire board needs to resign......NOW.

The Clayton Tribune - Boggs shelter may be closing


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I guess I read it differently. The gist that I got was that due to the bad reputation, people weren't donating and there was no support/desire for the shelter. It's a sad truth that without public support, most animal shelters would be forced to close.

It still comes down to one woman's greed that caused so much damage. The truly sad fact is that it took as long as it did for someone to come forward.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beau said:


> Okay, here's the latest on this unmitigated disaster.
> 
> The board has announced that unless "community support" returns, they will close the shelter Oct. 31. In other words, they are now blaming the community and supporters for the current problems with the shelter.
> 
> ...


That MIGHT not be a bad thing. Close the shelter means the BOD is gone. Take the opportunity to organize a new shelter. Who owns the building?


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> That MIGHT not be a bad thing. Close the shelter means the BOD is gone. Take the opportunity to organize a new shelter. Who owns the building?



That's exactly what needs to happen. Once the current BOD is out of the way, the shelter can be re-organized. 

I'm not sure who owns the building....good question. I'll inquire.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

On a happier note.....here's the last poor animal that needs a forever home.

All of the others have either been adopted or moved to other shelters awaiting adoption.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

Whatever happened to Lowanda "Peanut" Kilby?


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

They finally got her!



"RABUN COUNTY, Ga. -
A Rabun County grand jury has indicted the former director of the Boggs Mountain Humane Shelter. 

Lowanda "Peanut" Kilby faces 60 felony counts. Charges filed against Kilby include theft by taking, theft by deception, computer theft and racketeering."


Former Rabun County animal shelter director indicted - Atlanta News, Weather, Traffic, and Sports | FOX 5


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Hopefully she will serve some serious time for all of the pain she's caused.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> Hopefully she will serve some serious time for all of the pain she's caused.


Update:

Jury found Kilby guilty on all 60 felony counts.

The Judge sentenced her to 15 years in prison, 10 years probation, a find of $30,000 and ordered her to repay $5050.00 to the shelter.

Closure for all of those involved.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the update - it's very satisfying to hear justice prevailed!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you for the update!


----------

